# RCRE...Gore...8250



## routter (Mar 10, 2004)

vid to follow


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

... and here it is:


----------



## powderskier (May 27, 2009)

glenn said:


> ... and here it is:


still waiting...


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Good news guys. If you can't wait for the video, it's still running 8.3k - you can go check it out yourselves.


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

yea...I'll wait for the video... ; ) and wait...and wait...and wait........


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

weak beth


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

And here it is...


----------



## routter (Mar 10, 2004)

Sorry for the delay....we've actually been boating up here. Anyhow, Danimal has all the footage and should be editing it up shortly.


----------



## danimal (Jul 14, 2004)

Super busy with work...And the boating is going off here right now! the flood has begun! Ill get to the edit soon.
In the meantime check this out..Pyrite scout.
http://vimeo.com/24703926


----------



## Rogie (May 10, 2010)

That's a spicy boil!


----------



## krashhadley (Mar 13, 2008)

Can't wait to see the rest, definitely out of my league, but it looks like a crazy ride.


----------



## jonny water (Oct 28, 2003)

Idany progress on this TR?


----------



## TheKid (Aug 25, 2004)

Routt county...weak...weak...representation!


----------



## mhelm (Jun 28, 2008)

Really, weak? I didn't see you out there with them!


----------



## TheKid (Aug 25, 2004)

You didnt? Look closer...I'm the one in the ducky!

Front Range Style!


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Actually its weak to blue ball a bunch of Buzzards...


----------



## TheKid (Aug 25, 2004)

Thank you Mike! Good to see that someone else understands. This Thread is just one big tease!


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Hey man, it's prime boating season. All other responsibilities are excused until the water drops. Maybe the thread should have never been started to begin with... but if I just got off Gore at 8k I'd probably be excited to talk about it or more likely dead. What I want to hear about or better yet see, is the guy that took the playboat down.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Big water in playboat is the shit


----------



## danimal (Jul 14, 2004)

Gore on Vimeo


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Link doesn't work properly buddy...


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

Link worked fine for me, KSC said it well. Will be cool to see once done.


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

danimal said:


> Gore on Vimeo


That's just cruel.


----------



## cmack (Oct 15, 2006)

danimal said:


> Gore on Vimeo



HA! The teasing sucks but you got me! That was kind of hilarious.


----------



## deepstroke (Apr 3, 2005)

Still feeling blueballed. That line past Gore looked like it might be easier than any line at 1500. But, Scissors looked juicy and then the video ends. What? Just as I was getting excited. Let's see the money shot. Swimming Kirschbaums. I can understand a delay on it, as masterpieces can take time, but please tell me it's coming!


----------



## ACC (Oct 30, 2003)

easier than any line at 1500? I will assume you are kidding. The tease video ends right in the heart of Gore -- after the airplane move down the ledge and into the huge wave/hole. The meat of the rapid is still coming. Like the internet, that sh*t is serious business!


----------



## deepstroke (Apr 3, 2005)

Oh, my bad. I thought it ended at Scissors! Didn't seem too bad till the end. Looking forward to more!


----------



## blutzski (Mar 31, 2004)

You might as well not even bother now. The descent at 8430 is just going to make yours look lame.


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

> You might as well not even bother now. The descent at 8430 is just going to make yours look lame.


yea, Gore at 8250 is sooooooo early June. You'll really look like a panzie if you post that poor excuse for a flow....NOT.


POST that Sh*t!!!!!!!!


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Beth these dudes probably to busy running shit... yeah right


----------



## JP Griffith (Sep 7, 2010)

So here is for consolidation. We have three high water gore posts going on. I say lets move them all into one post. Plus the video of Gore at 8430 is here: http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/video-gore-8430-cfs-38280.html#post238884

Oh and this is evidence that edits can be made in a day or two even while firing up stouts and running the shit. You can not have too many videos of Gore at 8k. Get that shit done! I wanna see it!


----------



## mhelm (Jun 28, 2008)

caspermike... always something smart to say, but the fact is that some people do have jobs and other things to do other than edit video! Shut your mouth about things you don't know. I know that it is hard for your little brain to think about anything but being a little prick, but try it sometime...


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Thanks for posting the vid! Where was the swim? I don't know the canyon very well, not that it matter since NOTHING looked the same, but just wondering.


----------



## danimal (Jul 14, 2004)

*Here it is!*

drop!
RCRE Gore Vid.


----------



## blutzski (Mar 31, 2004)

Worth the wait. And it only looked 2% tamer than the decent at 8430 CFS. Nice work.


----------



## Old Fart (Oct 12, 2003)

HA! Strong work boys...Glad I wasn't there...would have never gotten the stains out. Dombey, you know what Chunder used to say.."Creek boats?! I don't see no fuckin creek!"


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

mhelm said:


> caspermike... always something smart to say, but the fact is that some people do have jobs and other things to do other than edit video! Shut your mouth about things you don't know. I know that it is hard for your little brain to think about anything but being a little prick, but try it sometime...


Use your brain caspermike has a job.. talkin about something you don't know, "prick" you sound bitter


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*Nice*

Don thinks it's funny when Caspermike talks in third person. Don could not resist. Don is out.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Yeah! That was awesome. Doing it with an AT paddle is even more hardcore than using the playboat.


----------



## bigben (Oct 3, 2010)

how'd you guys fit your balls in those little ass boats??
fuckin epic video man... nice edit too. those helmetcam shots in gore rapid(i think!!) were badass. that shit looks so huge!!


----------



## mhelm (Jun 28, 2008)

caspermike... you are always talking shit! ... oh yeah, stop referring to yourself in the third person douche!!!

Nice job in there Dan! Kevin killed it in the playboat.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

You must have a malfunction. Last time I checked this was buzz. Don't get all butt hurt helm.


----------



## mhelm (Jun 28, 2008)

No one is butt hurt, but you are known as an asshole one here. You keep proving it every time you post. I really don't have anything against you, but I just get tired of you bashing people for no good reason. Thats all!


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

You been watching to much jersey shore...finally watched vid, not bad looks fun. Who owed ice cream?


----------



## JP Griffith (Sep 7, 2010)

stout as hell!! looks exactly the same as ours... i guess 200cfs doesnt do much once you are up above 8k haha. just wondering did any of you guys fire up pyrite? it was too meaty for me at that level!


----------



## mhelm (Jun 28, 2008)

Jersey Shore? And too is spelled with 2 o's... Just check out how many posts you have. Looks like you have something to say about everything. Enough already! Nobody thinks you're a bad boater, but everyone knows you talk too much shit. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks for the video! Huge water. Watching the video, I'm in disbelief that its gore, because there are no rocks. Amazing.

I gotta say I am really impressed with the number of high water gore descents this year. Major accomplishment.


----------



## ACC (Oct 30, 2003)

Great edit Dan. You all are my heros. So, what's the swim count from all boaters at levels over, say, 5000 this year?


----------



## sfornst (Mar 31, 2009)

*Nice vid*

Nice job with the video and the run. It's cool to see it at this level without hiking it. Extra points for JCash.


----------



## ~Bank (Jul 31, 2010)

Sick edit Dan, you guys must have kept up with the rainx application. I only know of two swims above 5g's. There were 3 swimmers between 4 and 5 thousand. And at least a dozen total so far this season...The Chunderdome swim in Kirshbaum's was by far the worst place to swim. Would you make a swim edit from Kirshbaum's 8250? I would like to see your POV of how you survived.


----------



## danimal (Jul 14, 2004)

Brian, we have all thought the same thing.. unfortunately my battery went dead @ tunnel. And about the rain-x ive been just spitting on the lens and it works awesome. The trick to the kirshbong swim was swimming hard as hell and when i thought i was all done i just choked on some water and kept swimming. It could have been way worse I honestly got out about 50 yards below the chunderdome on river right.


----------

